# A rescue needs help!



## munchkin1616 (Dec 8, 2005)

I came across this dog today: Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Maltese | New Cumberland, WV | Max

I emailed for more info and received this:_

Max is still here. He is 7 years old. His owner was having a difficult pregnancy and gave him up. Very sweet, loves to cuddle. Good with other dogs. Neutered, needs a rabies vaccination. Has had Distemper/parvo booster, worming and flea treatment. His adoption fee is $140. We can only hold him for 24 hours, so let us know if or when you might be coming_.

I would certainly take him but I can't make the drive (it's about 2 hrs away from where I am, in the Cleveland OH area)... Is there anyone who might be able to help here? (I figure it's not likely but that it couldn't hurt to ask!)


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

munchkin1616 said:


> I came across this dog today: Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Maltese | New Cumberland, WV | Max
> 
> I emailed for more info and received this:
> 
> ...


Where is this, West Virginia??? Oh god 24 hours is nothing!


----------



## munchkin1616 (Dec 8, 2005)

The ad says New Cumberland, WV... and yeah, I know it's nothing... it's why I posted here. I would/will absolutely take him, I just can't get him here! Hoping someone can help somehow!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

I did post this same thing under the regular topics, but Sarnoak just posted that she was looking for an older male or a retired male. Her name is Sara and she lives in Jacksonville, Florida. Just a suggestion.


----------



## munchkin1616 (Dec 8, 2005)

The issue isn't finding him a home (I have that part covered), it's in getting him out of there and to me, or, if that's impossible, to someone who can take him... it's primarily in getting him out of there!


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

Awe Max is to cute!!! I hope someone can help with transport to get him to you ..


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm going to call now. I'm in MA but am willing to pay for him and drive there this weekend to get him. If the shelter will hold him if he's paid for.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Gosh, Lindsay, you are one of the true angels! I hope this works for you, Kryss!!


----------



## brendaman (Mar 7, 2006)

Oh, and he came in with "Buddy". So if someone can take them together? Buddy is also adorable!!!

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Yorkshire Terrier Yorkie | New Cumberland, WV | Buddy


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

Omg i hope they do hold him for you....


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Does that 24 hours mean he'll be put to sleep in 24 hours or just that they will hold him for a particular adopter for 24 hours and then let someone else have him? 

I know someone in WV but I'm not sure how close to his location. If you can clarify, I'll see if she can help. (I've already shared on my facebook page.)


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

lmillette said:


> I'm going to call now. I'm in MA but am willing to pay for him and drive there this weekend to get him. If the shelter will hold him if he's paid for.


Lindsay - if you end up doing that, but it's a really long way from where you are, really long - I'll split the adoption fee with you. Or Kryss - if you can find anyone who can get you down there (2 hours is really short next to coming from Massachusetts), I'll pay the fee or maybe a few of us could split it. I know how much you have wanted to love another Maltese since you lost Niko.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Good point MSS! I just always go into panic mode and think PTS. Muchinkin, can I ask why you can't make the 2 hour drive? 

I called the number and they are closed. I will also email them and see what they. If they don't mean 24 hours and he will PTS then that will buy us more time to maybe get him to a home without me driving 7-9 hours or whatever length it is.


----------



## LoveLucy (Mar 18, 2012)

I think it might just be 24 hours before he's PTS. What people don't REALIZE, when the dump their pets at some of these shelters, is that owner-relinquished pets are held for less time than strays. At some of these shelters, the only hold strays for a certain amount of time in order to give their possible owners a chance to retrieve them. So very horrible.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Snowbody said:


> Lindsay - if you end up doing that, but it's a really long way from where you are, really long - I'll split the adoption fee with you. Or Kryss - if you can find anyone who can get you down there (2 hours is really short next to coming from Massachusetts), I'll pay the fee or maybe a few of us could split it. I know how much you have wanted to love another Maltese since you lost Niko.


I know it is really far!! Way farther then I thought. If Kryss could make the 2 hour drive instead of the 11 hour drive I would have (crap I thought it was closer)! I will split the fee with you Sue! 

I sure hope it is 24 hours hold and not PTS. I feel super bad for his little pal, buddy. Kryss do you want a yorkie too?!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

I got my hopes up when I saw it was in West Virginia, thinking I could help with the transport. I live in Virginia, but it is over 7 hours 1 way  . This is heart breaking.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Kryss what state are you located in? Is it possible we could create a transportation train to get them out of the shelter and out of harms way?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Kryss wrote down near Cleveland. I just put in Cleveland to West VA and it's more like 5.5 hours one way...not 2 hours. Maybe that was a typo.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Snowbody said:


> Kryss wrote down near Cleveland. I just put in Cleveland to West VA and it's more like 5.5 hours one way...not 2 hours. Maybe that was a typo.


I don't when I typed in Cleveland OH to West Cumberland WV it came up as 2 hours and 6 minutes. Maybe I'm missing something though.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

lmillette said:


> I don't when I typed in Cleveland OH to West Cumberland WV it came up as 2 hours and 6 minutes. Maybe I'm missing something though.


Lindsay, you're right. It came up twice with around 300 miles but then I put in the exact location of the shelter and it was 2 hours. :blink: Mapquest must have picked furthest reaches of WVA and Cleveland.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Yeah, it looks like the Petfinder link says it's New Cumberland, WV and from Richmond that is a bit over 7 hours.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Bridget, I thought it would be closer for me to. More like 7 hours one way but its about 11 hours one way for me. The place is closed right now but if we could put together a transport line that would be great. I pay half the fee needed and I think Sue and I will split it. Its just getting to him. I do hate for him to leave his pal. Don't know why the family couldn't coordinate them to stay apart of the family even though she pregnant.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Maybe Debi from SCMR could help with a transport line up. I will email her this evening. If 0Kryss is serious about taking him (and maybe buddy too )


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I'm waiting to hear back from the person I know in West Virginia. She has 4 large dogs, though.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

You are all doing a great job working through the problems to help this boy. I hope it all works out.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

My friend lives very near there. Very.  I'm reading through everybody's messages and I'm not sure who wants him for herself. LOL I'd like to send more info by private message to that person. Is it the person who started the thread?


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Yes, Thats who said she would take him.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Okay, thanks -- message sent!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

mss said:


> Okay, thanks -- message sent!


Great thanks! I am going to PM you about further details.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I live in NW Ohio ,it's 5 hours for me...if only I lived in NE Ohio,I could drive him part way through PA.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

munchkin1616, please check your p.m. inbox. 
my friend said she would go check on his status, but are you still interested in him?
Let me know.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

^ That is great news. Hope you hear back from munchkin1616 very soon. Keep us posted  .


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

BTW, Kryss had provided her email in a previous thread, so I sent her a note to let her know that she may want to check her inbox for your message. Fingers and paws crossed!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Summergirl73 said:


> BTW, Kryss had provided her email in a previous thread, so I sent her a note to let her know that she may want to check her inbox for your message. Fingers and paws crossed!


Thanks Bridget!! Margaret and I have also corresponded via PM. We will keep everyone posted. I am going to still call the shelter again this morning when they are open to figure out the 24 hours issue. Hopes and prayers for this little guy and his pal Buddy.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

I just got an email from Kryss. She's responding via PM to yall with her phone #. Her computer is going to be down today, so she won't be online. Hoping everything works out!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks Bridget!!! You've been so helpful!!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

I spoke to the shelter and he is safe! And I believe Buddy is given they don't euthanize unless they are aggressive (which really upsets me!! But I won't go into that now.) Kryss the shelter is going to email you there website. If your interested in him you'll have to get approved for adoption. if you need help with the adoption fee I stand by my word that I will cover half!! If you need assistance with transport let us know, we can all work together to get it done! I know your computer is down today but wanted to keep everyone else updated.

I will PM Margaret who I believe you PM'd your contact info to.

Thank you everyone for your help and effort on Max!!!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Wooooohooo! What a relief! Now all he needs is his furever home. Paws crossed  .


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Lindsay - thanks so much. I hope this works out for Kryss. I will also go in on the adoption fee so she doesn't have to pay it. I know that Kryss ran up enormous bills for Niko's medical condition before he died and her move most have cost a lot. I know she can afford to feed and take care of another dog and has been so committed to helping another shelter dog, as Niko was.She has a lot of love in her heart. There were a couple of people who also e-mailed me back when she started looking for a rescue saying they'd help too. If this goes through I'll contact them (or else post it here guys) and we can all share the adoption fee. Thanks, Lindsay and Bridget. Hopefully having time will help.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Snowbody said:


> Lindsay - thanks so much. I hope this works out for Kryss. I will also go in on the adoption fee so she doesn't have to pay it. I know that Kryss ran up enormous bills for Niko's medical condition before he died and her move most have cost a lot. I know she can afford to feed and take care of another dog and has been so committed to helping another shelter dog, as Niko was.She has a lot of love in her heart. There were a couple of people who also e-mailed me back when she started looking for a rescue saying they'd help too. If this goes through I'll contact them (or else post it here guys) and we can all share the adoption fee. Thanks, Lindsay and Bridget. Hopefully having time will help.


Wonderful Sue!! As always, your such a great friend!!  I PM'd Margaret (MSS) as I believe Kryss is giving her number to her. Margaret has my phone number and personal email too. 

What a wonderful group here!!!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Lindsay, just want to say your a star for facilitating this and trying to get this pup and hopefully Buddy too, out of the shelter. If there is anything I can do to help, let me know. I know Bridget has been there as well as Susan. :happy:It is heartbreaking to know that people drop off their furbabies at a shelter and just walk away....IDK how....but I wanted to say thanks for stepping in. Hopefully it will all work out! :two thumbs up:


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Zoe's Mom88 said:


> Lindsay, just want to say your a star for facilitating this and trying to get this pup and hopefully Buddy too, out of the shelter. If there is anything I can do to help, let me know. I know Bridget has been there as well as Susan. :happy:It is heartbreaking to know that people drop off their furbabies at a shelter and just walk away....IDK how....but I wanted to say thanks for stepping in. Hopefully it will all work out! :two thumbs up:


Thanks Barbara! I think everyone who has posted and offered help are stars!! Margaret (MSS) has been a huge help, as has Sue offering to chip in with me for the adoption fee, and Bridget for tracking/PM contact info. What a great team effort!!! I will never understand how people do this no matter what there situation is!! It's good know that there are so many people out there who do care though!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I keep wondering if the woman might have been having one of those endangered pregnancies where they have to have bedrest for 6 months. I've known two friend who had that or would have lost their babies and literally could barely leave their beds so obviously wouldn't be able to take care of a dog. Don't know -- just trying to think that someone wouldn't be so cruel when they're bringing life into this world to possibly cause a death sentence for their dogs. We never know what challenges some people face.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Snowbody said:


> I keep wondering if the woman might have been having one of those endangered pregnancies where they have to have bedrest for 6 months. I've known two friend who had that or would have lost their babies and literally could barely leave their beds so obviously wouldn't be able to take care of a dog. Don't know -- just trying to think that someone wouldn't be so cruel when they're bringing life into this world to possibly cause a death sentence for their dogs. We never know what challenges some people face.


I hear where your coming from Sue. And you would think that a person binging a life into the world wouldn't be a cruel person who just dumps their dogs. But I have seen it time and time again where people get rid of their dogs when kids come along. In this situation, I like to think there are other options rather then dumping them at a shelter. One, have family/friends help out, two, try to adopt them to good homes yourself, and three, surrender them to a rescue where they will never be at the risk for euthanasia unless it is a serious health issue arises. That is my thought, but totally understand your points. And respect you so much for seeing the good in people.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Snowbody said:


> I keep wondering if the woman might have been having one of those endangered pregnancies where they have to have bedrest for 6 months. I've known two friend who had that or would have lost their babies and literally could barely leave their beds so obviously wouldn't be able to take care of a dog. Don't know -- just trying to think that someone wouldn't be so cruel when they're bringing life into this world to possibly cause a death sentence for their dogs. We never know what challenges some people face.


I thought about this too... it just boggles the mind... even if I couldn't leave my bed, I would have family/friends help me take care of my pup!! Would never in a million years drop off my furbaby in a shelter to be left for dead... :angry: I guess we just have to accept the fact that not everyone has the compassion we do for these animals and that most people just don't care or just don't want to know about what really goes on...


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

CorkieYorkie said:


> I thought about this too... it just boggles the mind... even if I couldn't leave my bed, I would have family/friends help me take care of my pup!! Would never in a million years drop off my furbaby in a shelter to be left for dead... :angry: I guess we just have to accept the fact that not everyone has the compassion we do for these animals and that most people just don't care or just don't want to know about what really goes on...


Wow, I'm really playing devil's advocate here, but imagine if you had no friends or family to help you in a really difficult time? This person might be suffering not only from her health, but from having to give up her precious dogs. You really do never know how bad some people have it. Yes, there are plenty of idiots who just dump their dogs or, even worse, abuse them, but there are some people who are left with no choice


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

It's a small community, so that may have been her only option, or at least the best one. One of my coworkers had to spend the last 6 weeks of her pregnancy in the hospital. Another "only" had to spend it at home flat on her back. Scary, especially if a woman has to act quickly to make it possible to save her unborn child. for both of my friends, it was their first and ultimately only child! Fortunately their pets were not an issue, because of family and other resources.

Now the good news about the doggies  My "local contact" told me they don't euthanize there except for aggression. (Oops, I think it was Lindsay who said that--sorry!) And the little Yorkie pal, Buddy, has already been adopted! And a shelter volunteer is "smitten" with Max. :wub:

So it sounds like the future looks good for these little dogs.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh that does sound like great news! Hopefully it won't be long until Max is snuggled up sweetly on his own bed, in his very own furever home.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

This is very hopeful news!!  I'm happy for Buddy, it's too bad they couldn't take Max too to keep the pals together. It would be great if the volunteer takes Max. I sure hope it isn't long before Max is being loved and spoiled!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

mss said:


> It's a small community, so that may have been her only option, or at least the best one. One of my coworkers had to spend the last 6 weeks of her pregnancy in the hospital. Another "only" had to spend it at home flat on her back. Scary, especially if a woman has to act quickly to make it possible to save her unborn child. for both of my friends, it was their first and ultimately only child! Fortunately their pets were not an issue, because of family and other resources.
> 
> Now the good news about the doggies  My "local contact" told me they don't euthanize there except for aggression. (Oops, I think it was Lindsay who said that--sorry!) And the little Yorkie pal, Buddy, has already been adopted! And a shelter volunteer is "smitten" with Max. :wub:
> 
> So it sounds like the future looks good for these little dogs.


 
Thanks for the update and all of your efforts to make sure these babies are safe. Great news that Buddy was adopted and will be loved. :aktion033: I wish I could go out and rescue them all!!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

zooeysmom said:


> Wow, I'm really playing devil's advocate here, but imagine if you had no friends or family to help you in a really difficult time? This person might be suffering not only from her health, but from having to give up her precious dogs. You really do never know how bad some people have it. Yes, there are plenty of idiots who just dump their dogs or, even worse, abuse them, but there are some people who are left with no choice





mss said:


> It's a small community, so that may have been her only option, or at least the best one. One of my coworkers had to spend the last 6 weeks of her pregnancy in the hospital. Another "only" had to spend it at home flat on her back. Scary, especially if a woman has to act quickly to make it possible to save her unborn child. for both of my friends, it was their first and ultimately only child! Fortunately their pets were not an issue, because of family and other resources.
> 
> Now the good news about the doggies  My "local contact" told me they don't euthanize there except for aggression. (Oops, I think it was Lindsay who said that--sorry!) And the little Yorkie pal, Buddy, has already been adopted! And a shelter volunteer is "smitten" with Max. :wub:
> 
> So it sounds like the future looks good for these little dogs.


I suppose I'm cruel. :blush: It is just so hard for me to understand how anyone who has a dog for any amount of time can leave their dogs behind. One thing for sure is, at least this person didn't dump Max and Buddy at a high kill shelter.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

lmillette said:


> I suppose I'm cruel. :blush: It is just so hard for me to understand how anyone who has a dog for any amount of time can leave their dogs behind. One thing for sure is, at least this person didn't dump Max and Buddy at a high kill shelter.


I agree with you, it's hard for me to believe too. I take Zoe on vacation with me just to have her close.....IDK.

So happy to see that Buddy was adopted:aktion033:.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Just let me know about helping with the adoption fee, I'm more than willing to contribute. Just need to know where to send it??? Will be happy if she gets to adopt him!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Did anyone hear again from Kryss about this since she posted it. Hoping he'll either go to her or the shelter person is "taken" by him. What matters most is that he'll have a happy loving home. :wub::wub:


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Snowbody said:


> Did anyone hear again from Kryss about this since she posted it. Hoping he'll either go to her or the shelter person is "taken" by him. What matters most is that he'll have a happy loving home. :wub::wub:


I think Margaret (MSS) has spoken to her. I am going to email the SCMR, Debi to see if know of anyone or has a possible foster for him.


----------



## munchkin1616 (Dec 8, 2005)

Just had to purchase a new laptop but I'm back... I've emailed the paperwork to the shelter but the problem I still have is that this pup is 2 hrs each way from where I live. I could possibly find a way to handle 4 hrs on the road in a day but the gas costs would be too high  I wish there was a transport option but I can't imagine that'd be so possible... 

I do just want to take a moment and virtually hug each of you though, whatever comes of this, your support and help is so overwhelmingly kind


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

lmillette said:


> I suppose I'm cruel. :blush:


Nah, of course not! You're just looking at it from the dogs' perspective, and I TOTALLY get that 



munchkin1616 said:


> Just had to purchase a new laptop but I'm back... I've emailed the paperwork to the shelter but the problem I still have is that this pup is 2 hrs each way from where I live. I could possibly find a way to handle 4 hrs on the road in a day but the gas costs would be too high  I wish there was a transport option but I can't imagine that'd be so possible...
> 
> I do just want to take a moment and virtually hug each of you though, whatever comes of this, your support and help is so overwhelmingly kind


Could you take a bus, or do you have a friend who could drive you? Or could you hire someone locally to drive you? I'm really hoping this works out!!!


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

munchkin1616 said:


> Just had to purchase a new laptop but I'm back... I've emailed the paperwork to the shelter but the problem I still have is that this pup is 2 hrs each way from where I live. I could possibly find a way to handle 4 hrs on the road in a day but the gas costs would be too high  I wish there was a transport option but I can't imagine that'd be so possible...
> 
> I do just want to take a moment and virtually hug each of you though, whatever comes of this, your support and help is so overwhelmingly kind


I think it is so wonderful that you are so willing to save this dog, you have a heart of gold. I am confident that good things come to those that do good. But I have to be totally honest here. Two things bother me. First, your problem with transport time. Frankly, I don't see 2 hours as much of a problem. I once drove over 6 hours in one day to pick up a rescue for NorthCentral Maltese Rescue. And I didn't even foster her. She was flown out to her foster home the next time. My sweet little Annie, she was my first foray into rescue. I remember her well. 
But my biggest concern is your concern about gas money. According to my calculations if your car gets 25MPH, if gas costs $5/gallon where you live, that would be about $50 round trip. A good grooming costs more than that. Perhaps you are not in a financial situation appropriate for adopting a Maltese, they tend to be high maintenance dogs that need grooming every 6 weeks, regular non-anesthetic teeth cleaning and high quality food. Nonetheless, I applaud your willingness to help and I hope everything works out.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

munchkin1616 said:


> Just had to purchase a new laptop but I'm back... I've emailed the paperwork to the shelter but the problem I still have is that this pup is 2 hrs each way from where I live. I could possibly find a way to handle 4 hrs on the road in a day but the gas costs would be too high  I wish there was a transport option but I can't imagine that'd be so possible...
> 
> I do just want to take a moment and virtually hug each of you though, whatever comes of this, your support and help is so overwhelmingly kind


If the adoption is approved, then maybe we can all get a plan together to you there to get him or get him to you. A four hour drive really isn't bad. Sue and I have committed to pay the adoption fee. Since Deborah offered to help with the adopting fee, maybe we can put that towards gas (sorry Deborah not to put on the spot). Just a thought.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

gopotsgo said:


> I think it is so wonderful that you are so willing to save this dog, you have a heart of gold. I am confident that good things come to those that do good. But I have to be totally honest here. Two things bother me. First, your problem with transport time. Frankly, I don't see 2 hours as much of a problem. I once drove over 6 hours in one day to pick up a rescue for NorthCentral Maltese Rescue. And I didn't even foster her. She was flown out to her foster home the next time. My sweet little Annie, she was my first foray into rescue. I remember her well.
> But my biggest concern is your concern about gas money. According to my calculations if your car gets 25MPH, if gas costs $5/gallon where you live, that would be about $50 round trip. A good grooming costs more than that. Perhaps you are not in a financial situation appropriate for adopting a Maltese, they tend to be high maintenance dogs that need grooming every 6 weeks, regular non-anesthetic teeth cleaning and high quality food. Nonetheless, I applaud your willingness to help and I hope everything works out.


Everyone wants to help but you make good points Gigi. A 4 hour round trip ride isn't bad at all. I hope things work out for Max one way or another.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

gopotsgo said:


> I think it is so wonderful that you are so willing to save this dog, you have a heart of gold. I am confident that good things come to those that do good. But I have to be totally honest here. Two things bother me. First, your problem with transport time. Frankly, I don't see 2 hours as much of a problem. I once drove over 6 hours in one day to pick up a rescue for NorthCentral Maltese Rescue. And I didn't even foster her. She was flown out to her foster home the next time. My sweet little Annie, she was my first foray into rescue. I remember her well.
> But my biggest concern is your concern about gas money. According to my calculations if your car gets 25MPH, if gas costs $5/gallon where you live, that would be about $50 round trip. A good grooming costs more than that. Perhaps you are not in a financial situation appropriate for adopting a Maltese, they tend to be high maintenance dogs that need grooming every 6 weeks, regular non-anesthetic teeth cleaning and high quality food. Nonetheless, I applaud your willingness to help and I hope everything works out.


You know how much I'm in your corner for this adoption, but I have to agree with the post above. Maybe now just isn't the best time to adopt? There's nothing wrong with having your heart in the right place, I just don't want to see you in a financial situation that causes you stress. I know you'll be a wonderful fluff Mom again when the time is best for you. Hope it all works out for the best.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

I agree with the above posts....maybe now is not the right time....I will assist in anyway I can. Hope it all works out..I will stay tuned in to hear how it all transpires. I do want what is best for the baby in the shelter.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

I wanted to give everyone an update - I spoke with the shelter today and Max was adopted on Saturday!! Yay for Max! :cheer::cheer:


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Yay!!!!


----------



## toby (Nov 12, 2007)

*Transportation*

I've come across a situation a few months ago and tried to get a dog transported and someone was kind enough to send me a list. Trouble is I tried to copy & paste it here:huh: and couldn't. I'm not "computer savvy":blush: Anyway, here are a few that I thought may be able to help....

Welcome $25

www.freedomtraintransports.com 

Welcome to Flying Paws limited to 501c3 rescue groups

dogtransportvolunteers : Dog Transport Volunteers maybe one of 

these organizations can help or suggest another one who can.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Thanks for the links! I saved them as "favorites" on my computer.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

lmillette said:


> I wanted to give everyone an update - I spoke with the shelter today and Max was adopted on Saturday!! Yay for Max! :cheer::cheer:


Did Kryss get him??


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

zooeysmom said:


> Did Kryss get him??


No she did not. I know there was an interesed volunteer in him but they didn't tell me who adopted him. I'm just glad he got adopted and hope he now has a wonderful forever home.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Thank you, Lindsay. I, too, am very happy for this sweet baby. I know Kryss will find the right baby when the timing is right


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

zooeysmom said:


> Thank you, Lindsay. I, too, am very happy for this sweet baby. I know Kryss will find the right baby when the timing is right


Happy to help Elizabeth!! Good things come to those who wait, and I think this will happen for Kryss.


----------

